# New Guy here!



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Ladies and Gents. I want to introduce myself to the community. I have been around a while on the Z side of the house and now I am rocking a 97 Kouki  I will try and get some pics soon. It has eh, high mileage. 180k on the clock. Right now I am getting a CEL that is supposedly linked to a bad O2. I have one question though, I Am currently in Iraq and cant go out to my car to fix the problem, so I am relying on my Mother (yes, my mom, lol) to fix it. The hood apparently fluctuates when traveling on the highway. I know with the Z, you lower the latch to tighten it down. Is the same true on the S-Chassis? Thanks in advance! 

SSG Jason Shevlin (S Chassis :newbie: )


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it should be the same. i know you can see mine moving while going down the highway, but its nothing serious.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess I am used to the Z, everything sits tight and flush. I will get the Silvia the as well  A little work never hurt anyone.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate to dissapoint the world but too me the original Z's ar datsuns those classic bastards i only like those Z sorry but the 300z are second in my list


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Um, thanks for your opinion... I think.. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I too like the S30 chassis, and plan to buy one next. But the feeling of pushing your car past 150mph comfortably is, well, close to unachievable on the aforementioned chassis. 

(Before I receive death threats for stating I like to drive fast, I would like to clarify. I had the car with me for 3 years in Germany and was able to drive many Autobahns with the Z32, all legal, all safe)


----------

